# Colon cleansers and unusual symptoms



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

I've had IBS for as long as I can remember. My mom tells me that I've complained about my stomach hurting since I was able to talk. In recent years it's been getting worse. I finally got up the courage to tell my doctor about my embarrasing situation. I was just diagnosed with it this spring. I've just graduated from high school and I'm leaving for college in the fall. I'm going to live in a dorm







and I know that tons of embarrasing situations are coming my way. I know people say there isn't a real cure to IBS but there has got to be something. I've tried fasting as a toxin cleanse but I nearly fainted so that's no longer an option. My doctor put me on pretty heavy muscle relaxers and that helps the diarrhea but I still have all the bloating and stomach pains. I also recently started a summer job and I'm seriously going to be fired if I don't quit spending more time in the bathroom than doing my work. I've got to find something that helps. Has anyone tried colon cleansers? The websites say they work but I don't know if I can trust that. I've got another question that I can't believe I'm asking but does anyone else pass blood when they go to the bathroom? I'm not talking like massive amounts just bright blood on the tissue paper. I know I seriously need to get that checked out but I'm a real skeptic of all those invasive measures. I also have these times where I black out if the pain is too bad. Does anyone else have these problems? I also just need someone to talk to because apparantly no one around me understands the situaion. I can't get anyone to understand that this is something that I really can't control. I'm sick of being told that it is all in my head and that I should stop being a whimp. I feel like I'm being ignored and cut down. It took me a long time to get up the courage to tell a doctor what was going on. I don't know how I'm going to tell roommates or teachers. Is there any advice on how I can explain this to the people around me?


----------



## sucky (May 18, 2007)

I have also been quite curious about using a colon cleanse like product, but for the time being i think its a bad idea. I've looked into using probiotics (yet to do it as i'm in the midst of coming up with a treatment plan with my doctor) and i've heard that anything like a colon cleanse puts you at serious risk of unbalancing the good bacteria in your colon. Since ibs is essentially an unbalanced, or disfunctional, digestive tract, i would be really careful with anything so extreme. As far as the blood goes, you should definately tell your doctor about that! I've had that too, just little spots on really bad ibs-d days, and my doctor said it may jest be undigested food or something like that becasue a stool sample tested negative for blood. Either way, talk to you doctor.About your feelings of isolation, i can totally sympathize. I am in my last couple of semesters of university, and i won't lie, ibs has made it that much harder. If you ever need to talk or advice (i don't know how good it'll be, but i can listen!!) feel free to message me. I can definately relate to the pressures of people not understanding and especially the social awkwardness of being in school. for me, other than those who absolutely MUST KNOW (ie, those who i had to tell becasue they asked or were there during a bad spell), no one really knows whats wrong. its hard to hide it, people would probably be more understanding than i give them credit for, i've just had bad luck with my immediate family!! anyways, keep your head up. Just read these boards and you'll realize a lot of people with ibs are making do with worse symptoms than you (or me) and remeber that you have a lot in front of you so it'd be easier to deal with it than live in fear.Good luck!


----------



## slinkyposh7 (Jun 16, 2007)

sedonasunrise said:


> I've had IBS for as long as I can remember. My mom tells me that I've complained about my stomach hurting since I was able to talk. In recent years it's been getting worse. I finally got up the courage to tell my doctor about my embarrasing situation. I was just diagnosed with it this spring. I've just graduated from high school and I'm leaving for college in the fall. I'm going to live in a dorm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,I am really pleased to hear someone who feels exactly the same as me, its always thrustraighting having IBS and even more so one people around you find it hard to understand.I have tried lots of medicines from the pharmacies, ones to relax the stomach, ones to stop the bloating, some work for a while then your body gets use to it and it then stops working.I still struggle every day with bad bloating and abdomanol pain, sometimes the pain goes into my lower back as well.I have found to help my stomach relax back to normal to drink peppermint tea or tablets, I also take pro-biotic tablets every day as this will give your stomach good bacteria and they say they restore the balance of good and bad bacteria in the gut.Aftera year of having IBS and not getting very farm I went to an allery specialist who tested me against different foods, milk, wheat etc this was excellent for me as it helped me to find out what foods could trigger and irritate my IBS.ISB is as everyone knows irritated by diet and is stress related, if you can illiminate different foods at a time then introduce them eventually you will be able to identify what upsets you IBS and then stear clear of them.It can take alot of patience and is alot of trial and error but can be worth it in the end as you can avoid eating the foods that upset you.Whatever you do make sure you talk to people around you, share how you feel, get them to read up on IBS on the internet , try and stay calm as stress will bring on your IBS alot more.I hope this helps, GOOD LUCK slinkyposh7


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

On colon cleansers, that is just a marketing name for selling the same things you find in fiber supplements or herbal laxatives or magnesium (depending on type). Some contain various clays so you see some pretty nasty things come out, but those were not in there before you took the clay. It is what they clay looks like when it comes out.


sedonasunrise said:


> I've got another question that I can't believe I'm asking but does anyone else pass blood when they go to the bathroom? I'm not talking like massive amounts just bright blood on the tissue paper. I know I seriously need to get that checked out but I'm a real skeptic of all those invasive measures. I also have these times where I black out if the pain is too bad. Does anyone else have these problems?


Small amounts of bright blood usually signals a fissure or a hemorrhoid. If you see that often you should have it looked at (they can scope/examine just the anal region which isn't as invasive). Sometimes fissures and hemorrhoids are bad enough they need medical treatment beyond what you can do with creams from the drug store.The vegas nerve can be triggered by abdominal pain (and other things) and cause people to faint. http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/vasovagal-syncope/DS00806For explaining this to other people we do have a brochure that was written by one of the early members of the board that some find helpful.http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/brochures.shtmlK.


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

I was just diagnosed last week although i think i've had it about a year. All I can say is that last year - thank God I had a single dorm room. Now I am in an apartment of my own and pretty much have my IBS under control w/ diet, but I can't even imagine how bad it would've been last year if i'd had a roommate. I didn't know what was going on with my body so I had no idea what foods were irritating it and causing such horrible gas. I don't know what college you are at - but most do have single dormitories. Unless you want to explain it to your roommate, I would seriously consider getting a single. Believe me, college kids can be incredibly immature, and you definitely don't need that added stress.Take care, and I hope you are able to figure out what foods are irritating you so you can avoid them and stop having all the terrible symptoms.Meagan


----------



## Summit Health Pharmacist (Jun 19, 2007)

sedonasunrise said:


> I've had IBS for as long as I can remember. My mom tells me that I've complained about my stomach hurting since I was able to talk. In recent years it's been getting worse. I finally got up the courage to tell my doctor about my embarrasing situation. I was just diagnosed with it this spring. I've just graduated from high school and I'm leaving for college in the fall. I'm going to live in a dorm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Summit Health Pharmacist (Jun 19, 2007)

First off, let me tell you that I am a pharmacist and I can definitely help you as I have helped countless others your age with the exact same symptoms who now have no symptoms of IBS and live normal lives and eat normal foods. Let me first say this.... 1) IBS is not a disease. It's a label that doctors give to patients based on a series of symptoms. 2) Doctors mean well but truly don't understand the causes and prevention of IBS. They have been trained to only treat symptoms.3) Legally I can get into a lot of trouble saying that I can "cure" but I assure you that I have had teenagers and people in their early 20's go from feeling like a "1" from a scale of 1 to 10 to an 8 or a 9 in terms of improvement. Everyone that i have given this recommendation to experiences some form of improvement! As I mentioned above, IBS is a series of symptoms of the intestines. I won't bore you with the details of the symptoms. You can probably teach a course on the symptoms better than I can. However, treatment and prevention is a function of 4 things:1) Diet2) Re-establishing your "normal" bacteria3) nutrition and supplemetation4) Exercise and stress reductionThese 4 factors treat the WHOLE situation and not just the symptoms... something doctors most often don't do. Let's go through each one quickly. It's more detailed than described here but you'll get the picture. Drop me an email if you want more detailed info. 1) Diet - The biggest culprit in ALL of the patients I have helped is clearly their use of dairy products. I cannot begin to tell you the hazards of consuming dairy products. Even healthy people need to stay away from dairy. Today's dairy products are filled with pesticides, hormones, bacteria, pus, etc. Milk and cheese are the big two but you must be fanatical about reading food labels. Any product that includes cheese, milk, lactose, whey. and casein must be completely eliminated. This alone will dramatically help with your symptoms. You'd be surprised at the type of foods that contain these products. Read food labels!!!Limit or eliminate fast foods, soda, caffeine, and spicey foods. Don't worry. Do this for a couple of months religiously and you can gradually go back to eating pizza and limiting these things. Let's get yourself under control first. DRINK NOTHING BUT DISTILLED WATER! Eliminate all beans and legumes - All beans, peanut butter, and peanuts. These are very gas causing and not good for your intestines right now. 2) "Normal" bacteria - everyone has normal bacteria in their system which is responsible for breaking down our foods and creating certain reactions in our body (good reactions!). Taking antibiotics even for one week as well as certain prescription meidcations destroys our "good" bacteria. We must replace this bacteria with a supplement called a probiotic. The best one out there that I have seen so far (I am developing my own and will have it on my website soon) is Natren's Healthy Trinity. The down side is that it must be refrigerated and you can find it in any reputable health food store. Warning! It's not cheap. It's about $45 -$60/month but I assure you it's well worth it. 3) Nutrition/supplementation - Everyone needs to do this especially IBS sufferers. Taking a good digestive enzyme 15 to 20 minutes before eating will also put less stress on your GI system and help you digest your food better. This is a must! Also, do not drink anything during your meal as this will dilute any acid you need to break up your food. Wait at least 1 hour prior to drinking anything after you eat. Other supplements will help you as well to decrease the inflammation in your intestines such asrinking Aloe JuiceSlippery Elm bark CapsulesEnteric Coated peppermint capsulesMarshmallow and licorice capsules and teas (found in health food stores - not the candy!) Chamomille, lavender and fennel teas help as well. 4) Exercise and stress reduction - although stress does not "cause" IBS, it certainly brings on symptoms of IBS. Meditation, prayer, yoga, or any exercise you like to do to relieve stress is most helpful. This is it in a nutshell. Follow this protocol and you won't believe the improvement! I'd like to hear how everyone is doing. Drop me an email at [email protected] and keep me updated or if you have any questions don't hesitate to drop me a line. Good Luck and Good Health!


----------



## Summit Health Pharmacist (Jun 19, 2007)

sucky said:


> I have also been quite curious about using a colon cleanse like product, but for the time being i think its a bad idea. I've looked into using probiotics (yet to do it as i'm in the midst of coming up with a treatment plan with my doctor) and i've heard that anything like a colon cleanse puts you at serious risk of unbalancing the good bacteria in your colon. Since ibs is essentially an unbalanced, or disfunctional, digestive tract, i would be really careful with anything so extreme. As far as the blood goes, you should definately tell your doctor about that! I've had that too, just little spots on really bad ibs-d days, and my doctor said it may jest be undigested food or something like that becasue a stool sample tested negative for blood. Either way, talk to you doctor.About your feelings of isolation, i can totally sympathize. I am in my last couple of semesters of university, and i won't lie, ibs has made it that much harder. If you ever need to talk or advice (i don't know how good it'll be, but i can listen!!) feel free to message me. I can definately relate to the pressures of people not understanding and especially the social awkwardness of being in school. for me, other than those who absolutely MUST KNOW (ie, those who i had to tell becasue they asked or were there during a bad spell), no one really knows whats wrong. its hard to hide it, people would probably be more understanding than i give them credit for, i've just had bad luck with my immediate family!! anyways, keep your head up. Just read these boards and you'll realize a lot of people with ibs are making do with worse symptoms than you (or me) and remeber that you have a lot in front of you so it'd be easier to deal with it than live in fear.Good luck!


----------



## Summit Health Pharmacist (Jun 19, 2007)

Colon Cleansers are probably the worst thing you can do right now with someone having IBS. Read my post under "Summit Health Pharmacist". Follow the protocol and see what happens. You are right in using probiotics but that's not the whole picture. Probiotics alone will not help you. Follow my 4 step protocol. The blood in your stool is casued by excessive irritation and inflammation of the intestine and colon lining. This should stop once you are getting yourself under control. Our diets today are absolutely horrible and kids today are living off of fast foods and refined sugars which are literally killing us. We need to listen to our bodies. IBS is not a disease. It's your body talking to you. Take care of it and it will take care of you. Drop me line if you ahve any specific questions at info[email protected] . Please know this......YOU DON'T HAVE TO SUFFER THE EMBARRASSMENT AND PAIN ANY LONGER! Good Luck and Good Health!Summit Health Pharmacist


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

"The blood in your stool is casued by excessive irritation and inflammation of the intestine and colon lining."This is NOT IBS.It is probably more likely rectum irritation or hemmies.Foods don't cause IBS, but can be triggers. No single gut flora bacteria has been found to cause the symptoms of IBS." IBS is not a disease."This is changing and in some IBSers structual abnormailties have been found."2) Doctors mean well but truly don't understand the causes and prevention of IBS. They have been trained to only treat symptoms."This is not really true. While they don't fully understand the cause of IBS a lot of research generated insights have been made in the last ten years.IBS is not caused by any of the above allthough diet, stress reduction and probiotics can help some people, they are not "cures" to the underlying problem/problems. FYI"Colon CleansingI've been hearing about something called colon cleansing. What is it, and should I be doing it?Not only does colon cleansing provide no benefit, it can be downright dangerous. Contrary to popular belief, the inside of the colon -- the end of the large intestine -- isn't dirty and does not need to be cleaned out. Mother Nature does that on her own by making sure that waste passes through and out of your body, taking impurities with it.Colon cleansing is a procedure that involves having an enema or using a laxative that completely evacuates the intestine. It has been touted as everything from a toxin remover to a cure for cancer. Some spas even offer the treatment. Use of enemas particularly scares me because it may involve unskilled personnel performing a procedure that could be harmful. The risk of damaging the rectum, and even perforating the bowel, is a real one.There is no medical reason whatsoever for having a cleansing enema. Enemas are only for treating stubborn constipation and for preparing the colon for a test (for example, a barium enema) or for surgery. So if anyone other than your doctor suggests an enema, just say no. If you want to flush out impurities from your body, have another glass of water instead. -- BY NANCY SNYDERMAN, M.D."http://magazines.ivillage.com/goodhousekee..._295910,00.htmlMayo Clinic ask the digestive health expert"Colon cleansing: Helpful or harmful?Q. I've read many articles on colon cleansing as the root of all ills. I don't believe it. Generally, colon cleansing sounds like a good way to clean toxins from your body. What do you think?No name / No stateA.Doctors don't recommend colon cleansing for better health or to prevent disease. The only appropriate use for colon cleansing is in preparation for a medical examination of the colon.Your colon normally eliminates waste material and bacteria and absorbs water and sodium to maintain your body's fluid and electrolyte balance. Some colon-cleansing programs disrupt this balance and can be harmful by causing dehydration and salt depletion."http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/colon-cle...AN00065/si=2765"How Clean Should Your Colon Be? By Karen Schneider "Changing Rhythms Naturally, the body empties its waste once it has absorbed the required food and calories it needs for energy through the small intestine. But by taking any form of laxative on a daily basis, individuals will cause their body to lose needed nutrients and fluids and also fall out of a natural rhythm. Continued use of products for "internal cleansing" can lead to bloating, cramping, dehydration, and disturbances and imbalances in electrolytes (such as potassium and calcium, which ensure healthy teeth, joints, bones, nerve impulses, blood sugar levels, and the delivery of oxygen to the cells of the body). More severe side effects may include cardiac arrhythmias, heart attack, kidney problems, and even death. It is possible for individuals to experience withdrawal symptoms when they cease such programs, including abdominal cramping, mild to severe constipation, bloating, mood swings, and general feelings of fatigue, but Natural Medicine Associates says these can also be taken as "symptoms" of parasitic infection. Your health problems may be a result of the treatment, not actual predatory parasites. "http://www.acsh.org/factsfears/newsID.194/news_detail.aspThis is newer IFFGD Consitpation.orgCommon Questions about ConstipationMyths and MisconceptionsBy: Ken Mandel, Ph.D."Is a long time period of stool in the colon a danger of constipation? Can it cause other disease? Since ancient times there has been a belief that when stool resides in the colon for too long, "toxins" in the stool are released and can cause disease. This theory, which is referred to as "autointoxication" had a resurgence in the early 20th century, at which time the use of frequent enemas, cleansing purgatives, and even surgical removal of part or all of the colon were popular. Even today, colon cleansing with various purgative and enema procedures is promoted to maintain "colon health." However, there is no foundation in science for this theory. No data have ever shown that toxins are generated in the colon to be absorbed and contribute to other diseases. Autointoxication is a myth. While surgical removal of the colon is used, though very rarely, as a treatment in extreme cases of chronic and untreatable constipation, it is only considered when constipation has proven unresponsive to all other means of medical treatment and the colon is proven to have a local neuromuscular disorder. "http://www.aboutconstipation.org/questions.html#1also this is newHealth Highlights: March 8, 2006 "Bowel-Cleansing Products Linked to Chronic Kidney Failure Some bowel-cleansing products that are used prior to colonoscopies are linked to chronic kidney failure, says the consumer advocacy group Public Citizen.In a new posting on its WorstPills.org Web site, the Washington, D.C.-based group cites a recent study in the Journal of the American Society of Nephrology that shows bowel-cleansing products that contain sodium phosphate are an under-recognized cause of chronic kidney failure.The research listed several factors that may contribute to the development of kidney problems as the result of using bowel cleansing products that contain sodium-phosphate. These include: inadequate hydration; a history of high blood pressure; and the use of nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs such as ibuprofen and Celebrex.For the study, researchers at the Columbia College of Physicians and Surgeons reviewed all the kidney biopsies received at the facility between January 2000 and December 2004. They identified 31 patients with kidney damage consistent with phosphate toxicity. Of those 31 patients, 20 had taken oral phosphate solutions before a colonoscopy." It can also mess with the healthy bacterial flora of the colon.


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

sedonasunrise said:


> I've had IBS for as long as I can remember. My mom tells me that I've complained about my stomach hurting since I was able to talk. In recent years it's been getting worse. I finally got up the courage to tell my doctor about my embarrasing situation. I was just diagnosed with it this spring. I've just graduated from high school and I'm leaving for college in the fall. I'm going to live in a dorm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have used and still incorporate colon cleansing each year. If you are seeing blood you should have that checked out. It could be hemorrhoids or some internal issues but it is better to have these addressed right away. Personally I would seek out a naturopath and seek their advise. You will definately hear a lot of mixed reviews about cleansing and its effects on the body and each story is true to the writer. So you will have to make the choice which will benefit you and your beliefs and what you wish to accomplish and do about your health. I have had amazing results doing the "colonix" cleansing program and personally it has changed my life. For me it helped with my medical problems and I am happier and healthier for it. Good luck with your decision and let us know what you decided to do and how it is working for you.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIIFFGD clinical cornerQuestion: I have a friend who frequently uses high colonics. She says it is to improve the health of her colon. I am curious about how effective these treatments are in promoting overall well being?Answer: Before we discuss whether there are benefits of high colonics, it is important to understand the function of the colon. In the average adult the colon (large intestines) measures approximately 4 to 5 feet in lenght. The colon plays a limited role in absorbtion of water and sodium. A majority of fluid exposed to the gastrointestinal tract s first absorbed in the samll intestine. Roughly i liter will pass into the colon where 80 to 90% of the remaining fluid will be absorbed. Whatever is left is excreted in the stool. During episodes of decreased small bowel absorbtion, the colon can accomodate to absorb more fluid and limit the severity of diarrhea. The colon plays a relatively small role when looking at absorbtion of nutrients, a majority of which are taken up in the small intestines.Stool consists of numerous bacteria numbering upward of 100 billion per gram of stool content. A majority of the bacteria persent in adult colons are anaerobic-bacteria that grow in a non oxygen environment. These bacteria are useful in controlling the growth of harmful bacteria, such as Clostridium difficile. Anotherbenefit provided by colonic bacteria is the breakdown of complex carbohydrates resulting in the production of fatty acids that are used as an energy source by the cells that line the colon.High colonics or colonic irrigation consists of flushing large amounts of fluids through a tube into the large bowel. Sometimes 25 gallons of fluid maybe required to clear the colon of stool. These fluids can contain a variety of ingredients including herbs, coffee, vitimins and enzymes. Promoters maintain that benefical effects result from ridding the body of toxins, bacteria and parasites that can contribute to a wide variety of ailments. Advertised cures for headaches, skin problems, mood swings, colds, fatique, excess weight, and irritable bowel syndrome are common. The numerous websites on the internet often show a large colon and claim "toxins" in the foul smelling stool cause inflammation and infections. I would argue that nothing could be further from the truth. As outlined earlier, the colonic bacteria that make up the stool play an integral role in maintaining gastrointestinal health. There are no reputable medical studies that show frequent colonic cleansing leads to fewer "toxins" or infections in the body. There is evidence, however that documents the potential harm associated with the use of high colonics. Complications have ranged from life threatening fluid and electrolyte changes to perforations sustained from insertion of the colonic tube. I would caution those who experince a temporaryrelief from constipation. Constipation may be the first sign of a more serious diagnoses and I would strongly advise a visit to your primary care provider. In conclusion, I believe these very expensive therapies are nothing more then glorified enemas that carry a much higher risk of injury. I do not recommend high colonics for any medical condition and hope that the information provided will help you make an educated decision.Thomas Puetz, M. D.http://www.aboutibs.org/


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

eric said:


> FYIIFFGD clinical cornerQuestion: I have a friend who frequently uses high colonics. She says it is to improve the health of her colon. I am curious about how effective these treatments are in promoting overall well being?Answer: Before we discuss whether there are benefits of high colonics, it is important to understand the function of the colon. In the average adult the colon (large intestines) measures approximately 4 to 5 feet in lenght. The colon plays a limited role in absorbtion of water and sodium. A majority of fluid exposed to the gastrointestinal tract s first absorbed in the samll intestine. Roughly i liter will pass into the colon where 80 to 90% of the remaining fluid will be absorbed. Whatever is left is excreted in the stool. During episodes of decreased small bowel absorbtion, the colon can accomodate to absorb more fluid and limit the severity of diarrhea. The colon plays a relatively small role when looking at absorbtion of nutrients, a majority of which are taken up in the small intestines.Stool consists of numerous bacteria numbering upward of 100 billion per gram of stool content. A majority of the bacteria persent in adult colons are anaerobic-bacteria that grow in a non oxygen environment. These bacteria are useful in controlling the growth of harmful bacteria, such as Clostridium difficile. Anotherbenefit provided by colonic bacteria is the breakdown of complex carbohydrates resulting in the production of fatty acids that are used as an energy source by the cells that line the colon.High colonics or colonic irrigation consists of flushing large amounts of fluids through a tube into the large bowel. Sometimes 25 gallons of fluid maybe required to clear the colon of stool. These fluids can contain a variety of ingredients including herbs, coffee, vitimins and enzymes. Promoters maintain that benefical effects result from ridding the body of toxins, bacteria and parasites that can contribute to a wide variety of ailments. Advertised cures for headaches, skin problems, mood swings, colds, fatique, excess weight, and irritable bowel syndrome are common. The numerous websites on the internet often show a large colon and claim "toxins" in the foul smelling stool cause inflammation and infections. I would argue that nothing could be further from the truth. As outlined earlier, the colonic bacteria that make up the stool play an integral role in maintaining gastrointestinal health. There are no reputable medical studies that show frequent colonic cleansing leads to fewer "toxins" or infections in the body. There is evidence, however that documents the potential harm associated with the use of high colonics. Complications have ranged from life threatening fluid and electrolyte changes to perforations sustained from insertion of the colonic tube. I would caution those who experince a temporaryrelief from constipation. Constipation may be the first sign of a more serious diagnoses and I would strongly advise a visit to your primary care provider. In conclusion, I believe these very expensive therapies are nothing more then glorified enemas that carry a much higher risk of injury. I do not recommend high colonics for any medical condition and hope that the information provided will help you make an educated decision.Thomas Puetz, M. D.http://www.aboutibs.org/


Thank you for the information. I am always a little skeptical of the medical proffession that discredit anything that could be of benefit naturally.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

What studies do you know about that show its of benefit? They have shown there is no autointoxification.FYI"What could possibly be "natural" about inserting a hose into your rectum and filling your colon with coffee, tea or even plain water? Well, believe it or not, colonics--also known as colonic hydrotherapy--is one of the fastest-growing "natural" therapies."http://www.lisabarger.com/is_colonics_safe.htmYou can naturally disrupt the bowel flora of the large intestines. You could possibly naturally harm your bowel. You could possibly naturally disrupt the electrolyte balance.


----------

